# Kung-Fu Theater



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

How many of ya remember watching Kung-Fu theater on Tv back in the 80's?I remember watching them every Saterday and Sunday and miss them GREATLY

*1981
5/2/81 3pm BRUCE LEE: HIS LAST DAYS, HIS LAST NIGHTS
5/16/81 3pm FUNNY CAR SUMMER 
5/23/81 3pm DRACULA HAS RISEN FROM THE GRAVE 
6/6/81 3pm THE MASTER KILLER 
6/13/81 3pm GRAD NIGHT 
6/20/81 3pm FRANKENSTEIN CREATED WOMAN 
7/4/81 1pm SUNSET COVE 
7/11/81 3pm THE THREE AVENGERS 
7/18/81 3pm HORROR OF FRANKENSTEIN 
7/25/81 3pm DUEL OF THE IRON FIST 
8/1/81 3pm HELLS ANGELS ON WHEELS 
8/8/81 3pm THE CHINATOWN KID 
8/15/81 3pm THE FACE OF FU MANCHU 
8/22/81 3pm RUN, ANGEL, RUN! 
9/5/81 3pm HARD DRIVER 
9/12/81 3pm EXECUTIONERS OF DEATH 
9/19/81 3pm SCARS OF DRACULA 
9/25/81 3pm DYNAMO 
10/3/81 3pm THE FIVE DEADLY VENOMS 
10/10/81 3pm THE SAVAGE FIVE 
10/24/81 3pm THE VENGEANCE OF FU MANCHU 
10/31/81 3pm THE KID WITH THE GOLDEN ARM 
11/21/81 3pm THE TATTOO CONNECTION 
12/5/81 3pm TO LOVE A VAMPIRE 
12/26/81 3pm THE STARHOPS*
*1982
1/2/82 3pm CUTTING LOOSE 
1/9/82 3pm BRUCE LEE: HIS LAST DAYS, HIS LAST NIGHTS 
1/16/82 3pm THE MASTER KILLER 
1/23/82 3pm BLOOD OF THE VAMPIRE 
1/30/82 3pm THE THREE AVENGERS 
2/6/82 3pm DUEL OF THE IRON FIST 
2/13/82 3pm SATAN'S CHEERLEADERS 
2/20/82 3pm TEN TIGERS OF KWANGTUNG 
2/27/82 3pm THE CHINATOWN KID 
3/6/82 3pm FRANKENSTEIN MUST BE DESTROYED 
3/13/82 3pm THE LOSERS 
3/20/82 3pm EXECUTIONERS OF DEATH 
4/3/82 3pm DRACULA, PRINCE OF DARKNESS 
4/10/82 3pm SWIM TEAM 
4/17/82 3pm DYNAMO 
5/8/82 3pm STREET GANGS OF HONG KONG 
5/15/82 3pm FIVE MASTERS OF DEATH 
5/22/82 3pm SHAOLIN HANDLOCK 
6/5/82 3pm MALIBU BEACH 
6/12/82 3pm THE FIVE DEADLY VENOMS 
6/19/82 3pm THE VAN 
7/3/82 3pm SPIDER-MAN: THE CHINESE WEB
7/10/82 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE MASTERS 
7/17/82 3pm THE UNBEATABLE DRAGON 
7/24/82 3pm THE MASTER OF KUNG FU 
7/31/82 3pm KILLER FROM SHANTUNG 
8/7/82 3pm THE MUMMY (Hammer) 
8/14/82 3pm BLUE SUNSHINE 
8/21/82 3pm THE DEVIL'S OWN 
9/4/82 3pm VAN NUYS BLVD. 
9/11/82 3pm THE TATTOO CONNECTION 
9/18/82 3pm THE SAVAGE FIVE 
9/25/82 3pm THE FOUR INVINCIBLES 
10/2/82 3pm THE TATTOOED DRAGON 
10/9/82 3pm A MAN CALLED TIGER 
10/23/82 3pm STONER 
10/30/82 3pm THE LEGEND OF HELL HOUSE 
11/6/82 3pm SLAUGHTER IN SAN FRANCISCO 
11/20/82 3pm ROOTS OF EVIL 
12/11/82 3pm AVENGING EAGLES 
12/18/82 3pm DEATH CHAMBER *
*1983
1/1/83 3pm DIRTY MARY, CRAZY LARRY
1/8/83 3pm THE HORROR OF DRACULA 
1/15/83 3pm FIVE MASTERS OF DEATH 
1/22/83 3pm STREET GANGS OF HONG KONG 
2/5/83 3pm THE DEADLY ANGELS 
2/12/83 3pm KUNG FU CONSPIRACY 
2/19/83 3pm A HARD WAY TO DIE 
2/26/83 3pm THE NINJA WARLORD 
3/5/83 3pm BRUCE LEE: HIS LAST DAYS, HIS LAST NIGHTS 
3/12/83 3pm THE KID WITH THE GOLDEN ARM 
3/19/83 3pm JADE CLAW 
4/2/83 3pm SUPER POWER 
4/16/83 3pm THE MASTER KILLER 
4/23/83 3pm THE FOUR ASSASSINS 
5/7/83 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE NINJA 
5/14/83 3pm THE FLYING GUILLOTINE 
5/28/83 3pm HELLS ANGELS ON WHEELS 
6/4/83 1pm SLAUGHTER IN SAN FRANCISCO; 3pm DUEL OF THE IRON FIST 
6/11/83 1pm STREET GANGS OF HONG KONG 
6/18/83 1:30pm GRAD NIGHT; 3pm DEADMAN'S CURVE 
6/25/83 1pm THE SAVAGE FIVE 
7/2/83 1pm RUN, ANGEL, RUN; 3pm THE FIVE DEADLY VENOMS 
7/9/83 1pm CHALLENGE OF THE MASTERS; 3pm THE CHINATOWN KID 
7/16/83 1pm THE UNBEATABLE DRAGON; 3pm THE THREE AVENGERS 
7/23/83 1pm THE MASTER OF KUNG FU; 3pm EXECUTIONERS OF DEATH 
7/30/83 1pm STONER; 3pm THE BLOODY AVENGERS 
8/6/83 1pm THE VENGEANCE OF FU MANCHU; 3pm AVENGING EAGLES 
8/13/83 1pm FRANKENSTEIN MUST BE DESTROYED; 3pm DYNAMO 
8/20/83 1pm THE SHUTTERED ROOM; 3:15pm THE TATTOO CONNECTION 
8/27/83 1pm TEN TIGERS OF KWANGTUNG 
9/3/83 1pm DEATH CHAMBER; 3:15pm THE TATTOOED DRAGON 
9/10/83 1pm DRACULA HAS RISEN FROM THE GRAVE 
9/17/83 1pm THE KID WITH THE GOLDEN ARM; 2:45pm THE SPEARMAN OF DEATH 
9/24/83 3pm THE DEADLY ANGELS
10/1/83 1pm KUNG FU EXECUTIONER; 3pm A HARD WAY TO DIE 
10/8/83 1pm A MAN CALLED TIGER; 2:30pm THE BULLET TRAIN 
10/15/83 1pm THE FOUR ASSASSINS 
10/22/83 1pm SUPER POWER; 3pm KOWLOON ASSIGNMENT 
10/29/83 3pm DRACULA, PRINCE OF DARKNESS 
11/5/83 1pm KILLER FROM SHANTUNG; 3pm WHEN TAEKWONDO STRIKES 
11/12/83 1pm THE NINJA WARLORD; 3pm THE RETURN OF THE MASTER KILLER 
11/19/83 1pm THE DESTROYERS 
11/26/83 1pm KUNG FU CONSPIRACY; 2:45pm TWO CHAMPIONS OF DEATH 
12/3/83 1pm JADE CLAW
12/10/83 1pm BRUCE LEE: HIS LAST DAYS, HIS LAST NIGHTS 
12/17/83 1pm FRANKENSTEIN CREATED WOMAN 
12/31/83 3:30pm MALIBU BEACH*
*1984
1/7/84 2pm THE TATTOO CONNECTION 
1/14/84 3pm AVENGING EAGLES 
1/21/84 3pm FIVE MASTERS OF DEATH 
2/4/84 3pm FISTS OF THE WHITE LOTUS 
2/11/84 3pm MASKED AVENGERS 
2/18/84 3pm INSTRUCTORS OF DEATH 
2/25/84 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE NINJA
3/3/84 3pm STREET GANGS OF HONG KONG 
3/17/84 3pm THE FACE OF FU MANCHU 
3/24/84 3pm THE HORROR OF FRANKENSTEIN
3/31/84 3pm KUNG FU EXECUTIONER
4/21/84 3pm THE FLYING GUILLOTINE
5/5/84 3pm DIRTY HO 
5/12/84 3pm SLICE OF DEATH 
5/26/84 3pm MORTAL COMBAT 
6/2/84 3pm WHEN TAEKWONDO STRIKES 
6/9/84 3pm ROOTS OF EVIL 
6/23/84 2:30pm COP IN BLUE JEANS 
6/30/84 2:30pm THE SPEARMAN OF DEATH 
7/7/84 3pm DUEL OF THE IRON FIST 
7/14/84 3pm THE MASTER KILLER 
7/21/84 3pm TEN TIGERS OF KWANGTUNG 
7/28/84 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE MASTERS 
8/4/84 3pm THE FOUR ASSASSINS 
8/11/84 3pm THE FIVE DEADLY VENOMS 
8/18/84 3pm THE MASTER OF KUNG FU 
9/1/84 3pm THE UNBEATABLE DRAGON
9/8/84 3pm THE THREE AVENGERS
9/15/84 3pm THE DESTROYERS
9/22/84 3pm THE DEATH CHAMBER
9/29/84 3pm KILLER ARMY
10/13/84 3pm KUNG FU KILLERS
10/20/84 3pm THE DEADLY MANTIS (1978)
11/10/84 3pm SUPER NINJAS
11/17/84 3pm WINNERS AND SINNERS
11/24/84 3pm THE INVINCIBLE ONE
12/8/84 3pm STONER
12/15/84 3pm THE BLOODY AVENGERS
12/29/84 3pm KILLER FROM SHANTUNG*
*1985
1/5/85 3pm THE YOUNG MASTER
1/12/85 3pm RETURN OF THE MASTER KILLER
1/19/85 3pm RETURN OF THE DRAGON
1/26/85 3pm THE CHINESE CONNECTION
2/9/85 3pm THE GAME OF DEATH
2/26/85 3pm GAME OF DEATH II
2/23/85 3pm THE TATTOOED DRAGON
3/2/85 3pm BREAKER! BREAKER!
3/16/85 3pm SUPER POWER
3/30/85 3pm A HARD WAY TO DIE
4/13/85 3pm THE CHINATOWN KID
5/4/85 3pm FIVE MASTERS OF DEATH
5/11/85 3pm FISTS OF FURY
5/25/85 3pm SLAUGHTER IN SAN FRANCISCO
6/1/85 3pm HOT RODS TO HELL
6/8/85 3pm DRACULA, PRINCE OF DARKNESS
6/15/85 3pm THE DEADLY ANGELS
6/29/85 3pm KUNG FU CONSPIRACY
7/6/85 3pm JADE CLAW
7/20/85 3pm GOLIATHON
7/27/85 3pm THE SAVAGE FIVE
8/3/85 3pm STREET GANGS OF HONG KONG
8/10/85 3pm DUEL OF THE IRON FIST
8/17/85 3pm THE KID WITH THE GOLDEN ARM
8/31/85 3pm KUNG FU EXECUTIONER
9/7/85 3pm EXECUTIONERS OF DEATH
9/21/85 1pm THEM!; 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE NINJA
9/28/85 1pm TERROR IN THE WAX MUSEUM; 3pm AVENGING EAGLES
10/5/85 1:15pm THE BEAST WITH FIVE FINGERS; 3pm KUNG FU WARLORDS
10/12/85 1pm TO LOVE A VAMPIRE; 3pm ROAR OF THE LION
10/19/85 1pm DISCIPLES OF DEATH
10/26/85 1pm SCARS OF DRACULA; 3pm TWO CHAMPIONS OF DEATH
11/2/85 1pm THE CONQUEROR WORM; 2:45pm KARATE EXTERMINATORS
11/9/85 1:10pm THE MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH; 3pm LEGENDARY WEAPONS OF KUNG FU
11/16/85 1pm TALES OF TERROR
11/23/85 1pm BLOOD FROM THE MUMMY’S TOMB; 3pm YOR, THE HUNTER FROM THE FUTURE
11/30/85 1pm THE INCREDIBLE MELTING MAN; 2:45pm INVINCIBLE KUNG FU BROTHERS
12/14/85 1pm DOCTOR BLOOD’S COFFIN; 3pm INSTRUCTORS OF DEATH
12/21/85 1:15pm JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF TIME; 3pm DIRTY HO
12/28/85 1pm THE OTHER; 3pm SLICE OF DEATH*
*1986
1/4/86 1pm THE BAT PEOPLE; 3pm WINNERS AND SINNERS
1/11/86 1pm THE OBLONG BOX; 3pm BRUCE LEE: THE MAN, THE MYTH
1/18/86 1:15pm TOMB OF LIGEIA; 3pm SHAOLIN HANDLOCK
1/25/86 1pm INVASION EARTH 2150 A.D.; 3pm IRON FINGERS OF DEATH
2/1/86 1pm GAMERA – SUPER MONSTER; 3pm STROKE OF DEATH
2/8/86 1pm THE PIT AND THE PENDULUM; 2:45pm THE MASTER KILLER
2/15/86 1pm THE RAVEN; 3pm SEVEN SOLDIERS OF KUNG FU
2/22/86 1pm COUNT YORGA, VAMPIRE; 3pm STRIKE 4 REVENGE
3/1/86 1pm SPIRITS OF THE DEAD; 3:15pm BRUCE LEE: THE MAN, THE LEGEND
3/8/86 1pm THE HORROR OF FRANKENSTEIN; 3pm SHAOLIN MARTIAL ARTS
3/15/86 1pm JENNIFER -- THE SNAKE GODDESS; 3pm IRON CHAIN ASSASSIN
3/29/86 1pm MASTER OF THE WORLD; 3pm POWERFORCE
4/5/86 1:15pm THE BLACK CASTLE; 3pm THE FLYING GUILLOTINE
4/12/86 3pm THE SPEARMAN OF DEATH
4/19/86 1pm SHRIEK OF THE MUTILATED; 3pm KILLER ARMY
4/26/86 1:45pm CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON; 3:30pm THE NINJA WARLORD
5/3/86 1pm BLACK SABBATH; 3pm THUNDERBOLT FISTS
5/10/86 1pm THE DEVIL WITHIN HER; 3pm DAREDEVILS OF KUNG FU
5/17/86 1pm SCREAM, BLACULA, SCREAM
5/24/86 1pm THE THING WITH TWO HEADS; 3pm KUNG FU HELLCATS
5/31/86 1:15pm THE ZOMBIES OF SUGAR HILL; 3pm THE DEADLY MANTIS (1978)
6/7/86 1pm THE STRANGER (1972); 3pm FISTS OF THE WHITE LOTUS
6/14/86 1pm DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN; 3pm MORTAL COMBAT
6/21/86 1pm FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD; 3pm THE INVINCIBLE ONE
6/28/86 1pm THE HOUSE THAT DRIPPED BLOOD; 3pm GODZILLA 1985
7/26/86 1pm THE UFO INCIDENT; 3pm THE UNBEATABLE DRAGON
8/16/86 1:30pm IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE; 3:15pm KUNG FU KILLERS
8/23/86 1pm PANIC IN YEAR ZERO!; 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE MASTERS
8/30/86 1pm PHANTOM OF THE RUE MORGUE; 2:45pm THE FOUR ASSASSINS
9/6/86 1pm MONSTER ZERO; 3pm THE FIVE FINGERS OF DEATH
9/13/86 1:15pm THE INCREDIBLE TWO-HEADED TRANSPLANT
9/20/86 1:30pm GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER; 3:15pm SUPERFIGHTERS
9/27/86 1pm DESTROY ALL MONSTERS; 3pm DEATH CHAMBER
10/4/86 1:15pm TALES OF TERROR; 3pm SHAOLIN MASTERS
10/11/86 1:05pm THE OBLONG BOX; 3pm WARRIOR OF STEEL
10/18/86 1:15pm CONQUEST OF SPACE; 3pm KUNG FU GOLD
10/25/86 1:15pm WAR OF THE WORLDS; 3pm POWERFORCE
11/1/86 1:30pm WHEN WORLDS COLLIDE; 3:15pm THE KILLING MACHINE
11/8/86 1:15pm I, MONSTER; 3pm KUNG FU INVADERS
11/22/86 1:15pm THE WIZARD OF OZ (Toho, 1982); 3:15pm DEMON FIST OF KUNG FU
11/29/86 1:15pm CREATION OF THE HUMANOIDS
12/6/86 1pm THE MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH
12/13/86 1pm THE INCREDIBLE MELTING MAN; 3pm THE DESTROYERS
12/20/86 3pm THE RETURN OF THE MASTER KILLER
12/27/86 1pm UFOs ARE REAL; 3pm TEN TIGERS OF KWANGTUNG*
*1987
1/3/87 1:30pm THE WOLF MAN; 3pm THE BLOODY AVENGERS
1/10/87 1pm SCARS OF DRACULA; 3pm SOUL BROTHERS OF KUNG FU
1/17/87 1:15pm THE BEAST WITH FIVE FINGERS; 3pm THE MASTER OF KUNG FU
1/24/87 1pm THE LEGEND OF HELL HOUSE; 3pm SHAOLIN HANDLOCK
1/31/87 1pm BLACULA; 3pm KILLER FROM SHANTUNG
2/7/87 1pm BEWARE! THE BLOB; 3pm THREE EVIL MASTERS
2/14/87 1:15pm THE GIANT SPIDER INVASION; 2:45pm DYNASTY OF BLOOD
2/21/87 1:15pm THE BLACK CASTLE; 3pm THE KUNG FU INSTRUCTOR
2/28/87 1pm HORROR HOSPITAL; 2:45pm AVENGING WARRIORS OF SHAOLIN
3/7/87 1pm THE KEEPER; 2:45pm STONER
3/14/87 1pm BLACK SABBATH; 3pm WHEN TAEKWONDO STRIKES
3/21/87 1pm THE PUMA MAN; 3pm CHALLENGE OF THE NINJA
4/4/87 12:45pm THE ANDROMEDA STRAIN
4/11/87 3pm A HARD WAY TO DIE
4/18/87 1pm THE OBLONG BOX; 3pm INSTRUCTORS OF DEATH
4/25/87 3:30pm SUPER POWER
5/2/87 1pm THE STEPFORD WIVES; 3:30pm SLAUGHTER IN SAN FRANCISCO
5/9/87 1pm THE GHOST OF FRANKENSTEIN; 2:15pm MARK OF THE VAMPIRE
5/16/87 1pm CATASTROPHE!; 3pm KUNG FU WARLORDS
5/23/87 1pm LEGENDARY WEAPONS OF KUNG FU
5/30/87 1pm HOUSE OF DRACULA
6/6/87 1pm SATURN 3; 3pm THE BLACK HOLE
6/13/87 1pm STOWAWAY TO THE MOON; 3pm KOWLOON ASSIGMENT
6/20/87 1pm THE CONQUEROR WORM; 2:45pm THE FLYING GUILLOTINE
6/27/87 1pm SPIRITS OF THE DEAD; 3pm THE $1,000,000 DUCK
7/11/87 1pm METEOR; 3:15pm KUNG FU CONSPIRACY
7/18/87 1pm THE OUTLAWS IS COMING; 3pm THE SPEARMAN OF DEATH
7/25/87 1pm THE INCREDIBLE MELTING MAN
8/15/87 1pm JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH; 3:30pm THE NINJA WARLORD
8/22/87 1pm KUNG FU EXECUTIONER
8/29/87 1pm THE HOUSE THAT DRIPPED BLOOD; 3pm ROOTS OF EVIL
9/5/87 3pm AVENGING EAGLES
9/12/87 3pm THE DEADLY MANTIS (1978)
10/3/87 1pm CAPTAIN SINBAD; 3pm BARBARELLA
10/10/87 1pm THE CANTERVILLE GHOST (1986); 3pm THE NAKED JUNGLE
10/24/87 3pm ATRAGON
11/7/87 3pm LOVE AT FIRST BITE
11/14/87 3pm WAR OF THE WORLDS
11/21/87 3pm PIRANHA II: THE SPAWNING
11/28/87 3pm THE MAD MAGICIAN
12/5/87 3pm DYNASTY
12/12/87 3pm GODZILLA VS. THE COSMIC MONSTER*
*1988
1/2/88 3pm YOR, THE HUNTER FROM THE FUTURE
1/16/88 3pm DREAMSCAPE
1/23/88 3pm D.A.R.Y.L
1/30/88 3pm ALLIGATOR
2/6/88 3pm WAR GODS OF THE DEEP
2/13/88 3pm TROLL
2/20/88 2:45pm PLANET OF THE APES
2/27/88 3pm CRACK IN THE WORLD
3/5/88 3pm THE PUMA MAN
3/12/88 3pm THE LEGEND OF BOGGY CREEK
3/19/88 3pm BENEATH THE PLANET OF THE APES
3/26/88 3pm THE BAT PEOPLE
4/2/88 3pm RUSTLER’S RHAPSODY
4/9/88 3pm KING SOLOMON’S MINES (1950)
4/16/88 1pm THE YOUNG RUNAWAYS; 3pm THE ANDROMEDA STRAIN
4/23/88 1pm TREASURE OF SAN BOSCO REEF; 3pm YOR, THE HUNTER FROM THE FUTURE
4/30/88 3pm BUCKAROO BANZAI
5/7/88 3pm THE GREEN SLIME
5/14/88 3pm EXPLORERS
5/21/88 3pm ESCAPE FROM THE PLANET OF THE APES
5/28/88 3pm THE CLAIRVOYANT
6/4/88 3pm THE INCREDIBLE TWO-HEADED TRANSPLANT
6/11/88 2:45pm METEOR
6/18/88 3pm TALES OF TERROR
6/25/88 3:15pm TOMB OF LIGEIA
7/2/88 3pm THE MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

"Everybody was Kung-Fu fighting...." I missed those days!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, man, I never missed Kung Fu Theater! I remember one of the movies (I'll never remember the actual name) had some very familiar background music... after a few minutes, I realized it was music pulled off the soundtrack album of "The Man With The Golden Gun!"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This should maybe be in the movies for modelers forum?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I remembered hearing background music from "The Spy Who Loved Me", and "Star Wars"!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

aw yeah...I remember Kung Fu Theater. It was great! Yup...channel 5


----------

